# TOOL MAN?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There was a guy that use to come to TBS. He had all these like dentis tools Picks and clamps and neat stuff.
He carried these chrome plated flat spades that were great for mixing epoxies. It was the tool the Dentis used to mix the Mecury in your fillings for teeth 
Does any one know of one of these guys who sells on line?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I got a set of used dental tools the hard way I asked my dentist for some. 
My dentist said he replaced his tools every 6 months for safety reasons and gave me my pick out of his old stock. 

I use an old pick to apply super glue, after I'm done I burn off the residue and am good to go. 

Another source for similar tools can be found at jewelry supply houses, you can also find similar mixing spades at Art supply dealers for mixing paint on the pallet and picks in the clay dept. 

John


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

The Tool Man will be at HAGRS. You can get your goodies there. I almost always find something I need there.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

John & all:

Over the years I've gathered quite a few different styles of nut picks--like for getting the meat out of nuts, let me hasten to add--

Some I've ground down, a few I've sharpened (they don't stay that way long but...) one or two I've even bent over without breaking them off.

A thought, is all.

I'm still in the crude beginner stage of using popsicle sticks. Later on, I take an old wood chisel and knock 'em loose from my bench.









Les


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nut picks! Susan had her "almighty nut pick" and could get about anything unstuck with it


----------

